
Nvidia Shipping RTX GPUs with Faulty Micron GDDR6 Memory - elorant
https://tyrone.tech/nvidia-shipping-rtx-gpus-with-faulty-micron-gddr6/
======
dgacmu
Interestingly, that article was from oct 13. Yesterday, digital trends wrote
an article noting that there appear to be an unusual number of failure
complaints from users: [https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/nvidia-
rtx-2080-ti-g...](https://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/nvidia-rtx-2080-ti-
graphics-cards-dying/)

A copycat article on Forbes notes that Nvidia says they haven't noticed
broader problems (but...):
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2018/10/30/nvidi...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2018/10/30/nvidia-
rtx-2080-ti-cards-have-a-serious-problem-they-keep-dying/amp/)

